# 6-OU812 FasTrack Expander Paste - Did you catch this?



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally got around to watching this Lionel video released at the start of the month. Be sure to watch all the way through as there are important disclaimers at the end.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Catch it, I ordered 4 of them, there on back order until April 1st, 2015!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

How clever of them!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Note that it was published on April 1st.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

I ordered a pallet full of the stuff and when it arrived, well, I thought anything that could make ferrous atoms expand like that should qualify as material for all kinds of utilization. Unfortunately, my wife thinks I wasted my money on this one...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some nasty stuff, I would use heaver gloves if using that.
A respirator too, with a face shield in case it explodes. 
Along with plenty of fresh air in the work room.
"If it starts smoking RUN and cover your head!" :laugh:
Maybe wear a hardhat too, heck just wear a complete Hazmat suit. 

I can see how it would expand the base, but how does it stretch the rails?
Aren't they metal?
So after you use it you can store it and reuse it?

That stuff sounds nasty I would keep it away from food, I don't think I would like that in my fridge.

I would like to know what is used to make it.


----------



## bob4591 (Jan 21, 2013)

Must be an April fools joke.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The part number says it all. Maybe?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, I was trying to figure out if the part number is somehow part of the joke.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OU812 translation: _Oh you ate one too_?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I knew that all along. 

Stretching the plastic base with goo might be do-able.
But stretching the metal rail would be impossible.

I wonder if the guy could get sued for that, they could be getting requests for the product by the hundreds.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I only lasted 44 seconds into the video. After working with all sorts of track you plan it well enough so as not to be short. Unless you use tubular track and cut to suit,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> I only lasted 44 seconds into the video. After working with all sorts of track you plan it well enough so as not to be short. Unless you use tubular track and cut to suit,



You missed the most important part at the end.
The warnings on using it.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Many years ago Model Railroader magazine did an April fools story about pressurizing your basement to remove the support columns. Somebody actually tried it and blew up their house!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I wonder if the guy could get sued for that, they could be getting requests for the product by the hundreds.


Why is it the first thing people think about anymore is suing someone? Let's come back to earth, it's just an April Fool's joke, and a pretty good one at that.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder if that stuff could be used to make transitions for tubular track to go between O-31 and O-27? :laugh:


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Apparently it only expands horizontal not vertical.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Even tho' it must give off a gaseous charge, it doesn't appear to inflate humor...


----------



## bob4591 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a part I could use it on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why is it the first thing people think about anymore is suing someone? Let's come back to earth, it's just an April Fool's joke, and a pretty good one at that.



All I said was I wonder if. 
We are on earth. 

Edit, 
he very well could get sued, especially if he doesn't work for them.
Using the Lionel logo, wearing the t shirt with Lionel on it, holding the can with the Lionel name, and saying he represents Lionel.

By the way that was not the first thing I thought.

If he does work for Lionel and they did not authorize the video, he could very well loose his job.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Does this mean I will not get my shipment!?!?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Does this mean I will not get my shipment!?!?


Sue them for false advertising if you don't get it. 

Because the wife left you over it, and your dog bit you and the cat scratched you, and your bird crapped on you.
You can't eat or sleep.
You now have Lionel nightmares, and blah, blah ,blah, blah.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

bob4591 said:


> I have a part I could use it on.


Just bear in mind these warnings!

"Discontinue use of FasTrack Expander Paste if any of the following symptoms occur: itching, vertigo, dizziness, tingling in extremities, loss of balance or coordination, temporary blindness, profuse sweating, or heart palpitations. If FasTrack Expander Paste begins to smoke, get away immediately and seek shelter and cover your head. FasTrack Expander Paste may stick to certain types of skin."


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by bob4591 "I have a part I could use it on."

Hey Bob, tried that back on page one, but my wife, you know, was...disappointed (as usual, I suppose...)


----------



## bob4591 (Jan 21, 2013)

They haven't invented what I need yet,


----------

